# Jet Divers



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I have several of the 10ft jet divers. Last time I tried to use them about a month ago they would run for about 10min and then pop to the surface. They are not filled with water. Any ideas on what is wrong except I bought they in the first place. They are a little expensive.

Thanks, Karl


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.trinityra.org/

No need for jet divers there! 
You might try the back snap swivel, move it a notch and see how it acts. Most of the time they run best in the middle position.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I've actually had pretty good luck putting them on a slip with 6 inches of line slipping on the main line to the spoon. Let the slip butt up against a bead one your snap swivel or lure. They seem to dive better that way, and if you hang your lure, you break off and the diver floats to the surface. I like the 20 foot better than the ten though for most cases.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I've actually had pretty good luck putting them on a slip with 6 inches of line slipping on the main line to the spoon. Let the slip butt up against a bead one your snap swivel or lure. They seem to dive better that way, and if you hang your lure, you break off and the diver floats to the surface. I like the 20 foot better than the ten though for most cases.


I think they are called nylon sinker slides. kind of hard to find...google.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

PM sent to you.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks guys! I troll mostly with the little crank baits. About 4 weeks ago someone told me they were catching them on the jet divers so I bought 2 - 10 ft. I don't like the divers or the hell benders cause you fight the diver more than the fish. No fun. Now if everyone is catching - I am switching! Anyway I will try both SS and Loys solution and hope it works. Mark, I like what you said - it floats to the surface.

I will remember and try next time. I find in the summer the little cranks up shallow work best.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is a thread I started last year. Used the Jet Divers on the Kenai River just like this for King Salmon when I lived there.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=356477

Hope this helps!

Greg


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

You may want to try the Dipsy Diver. It has an adjustable trigger to release on a strike. Also has an adjustable weight that can move the rig port or starboard of dead straight aft.
I've had moderate success when fishing with 4 kids in the boat trying to manage tangles and it will release about 75% of the time if you get it set right.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

....or a pink lady they work good also


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

One other thing....this (fighting poor man's downriggers) is why I put two real downriggers on my boat. Tough to single hand, BUT, using shower curtain rings, weights, clothespins and rubber bands, I can reset the DR's several times without having to raise the ball. They are also much more accurate for the depth.
Having said that, aside from anchoring next to Loy with his spoons, nothing has ever beaten a true running Hellpet.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

All over priced. The key is diver. Any big lip crank will work. Keep a lookout for the $1 bin specials and they put the off colors cranks that don't sell. Crankbaits do not have near the drag and less wear on you drag washers.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I have bought divers (Cheap) and rigged the hell pet. They do work well. About 4-5 weeks ago they were catching on the 10ft divers and bought (2). I like the idea of the jet diver on a leader posted for rigging these and will try next time I use them. I also have (2) 20ft jet diver and haven't had the surfacing problems with the 10ft divers. I haven't used the 20ft ones in several years.

My favorite is a small shad type lipped bait trolled shallow. When they are shallow this is the way to go. I also have crank bait that troll 8-10ft that work well.

I hate not having the other popular trolled baits / jet divers / Crank baits with #13 pet spoon. If I am not catch and need to switch its all good to have.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I rigged them (jet divers) like Ranger373 relayed and have had few problems. Occasionally they will surface, but 9/10 times no problem . Just give them some slack when they surface, and usually go right back under. 

I don't think we have lost a jet diver since rigging this way, in 3 or 4 trips! Used to lose one to three each trip to hang ups.

Thanks Ranger!
Later
R3F


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Red3Fish said:


> I rigged them (jet divers) like Ranger373 relayed and have had few problems. Occasionally they will surface, but 9/10 times no problem . Just give them some slack when they surface, and usually go right back under.
> 
> I don't think we have lost a jet diver since rigging this way, in 3 or 4 trips! Used to lose one to three each trip to hang ups.
> 
> ...


Any time, buddy! That's what fellow 2Coolers do!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Ranger I will try the way you tie them and the slack sounds like a good tip too!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I appreciate everyone who commented on this thread. These were helpful hints. I rigged 20' Jet Divers in the "normal" manner and didn't have too much trouble with surfacing but I was losing too many complete rigs mostly on bridges and crossing the roadbed. I can see where some version of the slip rig will save the diver. I guess this will work with a hellpet too.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I just checked in on this thread, and two other thoughts came to mine. 

I use the # 13 pet spoon 9/10 times, and have 15# mono on reel, and tie on spoon with 10# mono. If you do hang up, the 10# usually breaks and all you have lost is the spoon.

Also, the spoons' weight, allows it to "pull down" on the front of the diver and "realigns" it to dive again when you give it slack. If you are using a floater lip bait, this may not happen.

Just thoughts that may help someone.

Later
R3F


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Red2fish, I only use the #13 pet spoon when using the jet divers. Great comments guys! This will fix my jetdiver problems when I use them again. I will be out there saturday trolling the crank baits around Pine island. I hope to also jig some up. I have about 10 of Loys jigging spoons now.

If you see me out there stop and say hi. I have a 19ft Kenner bay boat with black 115 merc. I will be with Matts fishing too!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

gofish2day buy tubes and eliminate the hassle. Always goes under stays under..and less pull. Major problem is I can't find one that goes down further than 12 ft. i am sure they would rig like ranger's rigging.....
I still want to experiment and make one I call the bong.....see if i can't get one down to about 20 ft...but never have the time.


----------

